# Veneering a jewellery box



## Clippo (17 Jan 2019)

Hi, I’m wanting to make my mum a jewellery box out of mdf and then veneer it and flock / line it. Can anyone on here please offer me any advice on the veneering process? Should I make the box first and then veneer or rip the sides down to the required widths and lengths and then veneer it before gluing it all together. Also, would you mitre the mdf corners or use a butt joint but cut the edge banding at 45 degrees to bake it look like the box has a mitres joint ?? Thank you


----------

